# Rattle snake



## Nagyfugedi Gergely (Oct 9, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I am Hungarian and I had the chance to go for a training to California sponsored by my company. After the training I met a good guy, a warden, and I spent a few days with him. Non stop hunting.

We went out to the hills with our bow to harvest some quail. Meanwhile I was shooting chipmunks and ground squirrels. I only had few ammo left.

Heading back home with the car, Peter, my friend spotted a rattle snake crossing the road. He almost reached the grass, when I sad: "Stop Peter". The car stopped, and I jumped out. I always have a slingshot with me, so from a big distance I shot at him. The snake, gifted with the deadly venom got very angry and took the "do not come closer" position.

It was to far, so I went closer! 

I shot a rattle snake with my slingshot. One time in the neck, after into the head with 10 mm steel, (3 cm straight) TBG...

But he was still alive, I ran out of ammo! Just like in a cheap movie!!! So after this I took out my bow from the car and shot him through the neck! The brave one still tried to bite us. With the arrow in his neck! Amazing. Yet, he ended on the grill.

I took the skin, and brought back to Hungary.

See some pics attached


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

As I have from time to time unwelcome visit of these
'guests' in my backyard and so forced to take countermeasures, 
please be warned:

A DEAD SNAKE STILL CAN BITE, EVEN AFTER THE HEAD IS CHOPPED OFF!

So, after you think you finished the snake press a SOLID stick with all force in her neck as close as possible behind her head, make sure that the ground is NOT LOSE, and than cut the head off with a sharp knife. Immediately burry the head only touching it with a stick/jig!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/chef-cooking-snake-dies-after-4088634


----------



## Nagyfugedi Gergely (Oct 9, 2015)

We did that. My host told me, that a mosquito could suck blood from the head after it is cut off, and transfer some venom to children. So after cutting off the had, we pushed it into the ground. Another time we placed a biiiig, heavy stone on it, as the soil was very hard.


----------

